# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  How to make a realistic sex doll head?

## qiouxdoll

No matter *TPE sex doll* head or body you need the modules of these two parts.Normally, it comes from real people or engraver's work.Is you don't know how to get a module and not good at art works, here racyme may help you.Just send a photo and get all what you want.

Step 1: Mix the ingredients in proportion and stir.

Step 2: Apply a layer of Vaseline to the upper half of the face and apply a layer of mixed silica gel.

Step 3: After the platinum silica gel is solidified, make a layer of gypsum or resin outer mold. (If you need to wear gloves with resin, resin hurts your hand)

Step 4: After doing the upper half of the mat face mold. The same method should be done again in the lower part of the head, and the two sides of the mold are combined to form a whole head mold.

Step 5: Place 24h, evenly coat Vaseline on the inside of the mold, fix all the modules tightly, and mix the silica material into the mold of the head in proportion. Heating can make the solidification process faster.

Step 6: Coloring, the excess is repaired with a utility knife. The eye is first dug with a utility knife, and the mouth can be opened as you like.

----------

